# Transport from Youngstown, OH to Clarion, PA



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

****bump**** sorry I can't be of any help.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

bumping*** need to find someone by tomorrow


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in CT...have they posted this on petfinder and yahoo?


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know, I have to ask my friend. Thanks for the suggestion. I know the beagle is on Petfinder but I don't know if they mention the transport.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Petfinder has a forum. You can check it out. If it's posted, you will see it. I don't like yahoo, but I hear it's a great tool for rescue.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im in indiana, if I can help let me know!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for volunteering Jami but they got all the legs filled, thank goodness. So Abby, the beagle will be making her way across PA to Beagle911 Refuge & Rescue Center in State College, PA. Hopefully they can find a home for her. I forgot to add this to the thread this morning but here's website you can go to see her just click on the adoptable pet list. She's a cutie.


*This transport is for Abby, a happy go lucky 1-2 year old beagle girl that is going to rescue in State College PA with beagles911. So many of our beagles are not that lucky here in Ohio pounds and shelters. How can everyone forget that the beagle is the pick of the Westminster Dog Show. So come, take a leg and meet our little champ Abby. Please contact me at 216-281-6248 or **[email protected]** Linda Swanson transport coordinator

Abbey is coming from Putnam County Dog Pound
Ottowa Ohio
**http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH611.html*
*contact Dina Ream 419-788-0138*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yea for Abby!


----------

